# Some quick questions before submitting EEA Family Permit application



## Mr.Scarface (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey there, this forum has helped me a lot in the recent weeks when preparing to submit the application for the EEA Family Permit. So far I have been a silent reader but there are a few questions I have left so I wanted to ask them real quick before we send in the application.

The situation is the following: I am a German citizen and my Canadian wife is applying for the EEA Family Permit here in Toronto.

1. The Permit says its valid for 6 months, however I didn't find any information whether those 6 months start counting from the day the permit has been issued/granted or the day we enter the UK(The former would be the more logical choice but you never know and although I thought this is a rather simple question, I was unable to get an answer in the three emails I sent to UKVI)

2. From reading different threads here in the forum, I understand that we do not have to list an address in the UK and can just put "To be determined". Furthermore we do not have to answer any question about finances, for example income, cost of trip, cost of accommodation and can just put N/A.
Since a lot of those threads I read are a few years old, I just wanted to make sure that this is still the case and we won't run into trouble doing this. 
Also for the case we get asked at the appointment why we didn't put anything, on which grounds are we not required to disclose any of those information?

3. When asked to list my wife's travels in the last 10 years, the add button disappears after 10 travels. Visiting Germany and the USA to visit relatives combined with some vacations together in the last 3 years already maxes out those 10 with probably another 5 travels in the years before that unaccounted. Will this be a problem?

4. Both of our passports, our marriage certificate and a letter written by me, stating that I intend to exercise my treaty rights in the UK and wish my spouse to join me are still all the documents needed, right? None of those listed on the UKVI website in a pdf called "Guide to supporting documents - EEA Family Permit" (can't post link) are applicable? E.g. Proof of employment, income, taxes etc?


5. As a little add on, just to confirm that we have understood the process correctly: After we receive the EEA Family Permit and enter the UK, I myself as EEA National do not need to but can apply for a Registration Certificate to make it easier to prove to employers that I am allowed to work.
My Canadian wife has to, if we decide to stay past the 6 months validity of the EEA Family Permit, apply for a 5 year family permit, also officially called Residence Card. For this she has to send in both of our passports along with the other documents needed.
Question regarding this: Does this usually take a long time to process? Is it encouraged to apply for this as soon as we get there or could we literally do this a week before the initial EEA Family Permit expires?

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

1. 6 months from the date of issue. The EEA Family Permit is really only used to enter the UK, it doesn't have much value thereafter unless you needed to travel again and return

2. You're not required to submit evidence of finances or accommodation

3. You can attach a separate schedule detailing the total visits, but the last 10 visits should be fine

4. The marriage certificate and passports are all of the documents absolutely required. It would be useful to submit evidence of a genuine relationship if you've not been married very long

5. As an EEA national, all you need is your passport. Your Canadian wife doesn't necessarily NEED a residence card to be residing legally, but she would have difficulty proving her right to work, or travelling back to the UK, without one. You as the EEA national must be exercising treaty rights within 90 days of your entry to the UK, so as soon as you're a 'qualified person' this regard, she can apply for her residence card. This usually takes 6 months (I believe they only need a copy of the British passport, not the original document), but they should issue you a 'certificate of application' whilst it's being processed. Best to apply sooner rather than later, but again the expiry of the initial family permit doesn't negate her right to live in the UK


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Jan 21, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> 1. 6 months from the date of issue. The EEA Family Permit is really only used to enter the UK, it doesn't have much value thereafter unless you needed to travel again and return
> 
> 2. You're not required to submit evidence of finances or accommodation
> 
> ...


Clever_Octopus, thank you for your quick and extensive reply. Could I ask you for your help once again, in regards to question Number 5.

1.In regards to qualified person, I understand that I have 90 days time to start looking for a job or even better to obtain a job in order to be counted as a qualifying person and my wife being able to apply for the Residence Card.
Are there any restrictions regarding jobs? Do they need to be qualified jobs or something or could it technically even be a part-time job? 
The reason I'm asking is because we're in a bit of a limbo career-wise with my finishing school and my wife looking to change careers. Therefore when going to the UK we will be trying to get proper jobs in our respective careers but also don't mind working basic jobs that essentially only cover the bills.

2. With this in mind, we have no concrete plans as to how long we want to stay in the UK, right now we are aiming at a year or two but if we like it and find jobs worth staying for, then we can definitely see ourselves staying the 5 years and applying for permanent residence after those 5 years are up. Would me having a Residence Certificate for the duration of those 5 years make it significantly easier for me to prove Ive been living here for 5 years? 

3. Since the EEA Family permit is only valid 6 months from the date of issue and we are looking to move to the UK in the beginning of May, have to go back to Canada for a family wedding in September, we are kind of forced to apply for the EEA Family Permit shortly before we leave because otherwise we would run the risk of the EEA Family Permit expiring and my wife's residence card not being issued at the time of travel in September and that would pose a problem when re-entering the UK, right? (I searched around and while they do need our original passports, its no problem requesting them back if needed without withdrawing the application)

4. In conclusion to 3 and being forced to apply for the EEA family permit shortly before leaving, is the issuance of the EEA really only a simple formality? The local visa office states 100% of all applications get processed within 3 days however I'm always a bit pessimistic when it comes to authorities.


----------



## blended (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi with regards to job EU citizen can do a part-time or full time of your choice. If you are able to show that you are earning 8(pounds) an hr and a minimum you are working 3 days a week that is enough. 

I will advise you to apply for EU residence permit atleast a month after you arrive. So that you can submit your salary certificate when you apply for residence permit. In the first 3 months of your arrival in UK you and your wife both are considered resident of UK and both of you are permit to work in that three months. When applying for EU permit if your spouse is also working please enter that detail as well.

You can get your passport back in between your application process 

https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/european-passport-return-service

https://eforms.homeoffice.gov.uk/outreach/Return_of_Documents.ofml


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

> Would me having a Residence Certificate for the duration of those 5 years make it significantly easier for me to prove Ive been living here for 5 years?


More importantly, for permanent residence, you'd need to prove that you were a 'qualified person' for five years; you'd be expected to send in proof of your employment for that whole period. It would make a residence card somewhat redundant, but if you really want a residence card for yourself then you can definitely apply for one. It just isn't necessary.



> we are looking to move to the UK in the beginning of May, have to go back to Canada for a family wedding in September, we are kind of forced to apply for the EEA Family Permit shortly before we leave because otherwise we would run the risk of the EEA Family Permit expiring and my wife's residence card not being issued at the time of travel in September and that would pose a problem when re-entering the UK, right?


That should give you four months, which is probably not enough time to get a residence card, but your EEA FP should still be valid in September. As you note, you can also request a passport to be returned if your application isn't complete. Carry your CoA from the residence card application (if you've applied by this point) and marriage certificate when you travel. I would also have documentation of your current employment. As your wife is a non-visa national, it should be a bit easier.



> is the issuance of the EEA really only a simple formality?


You mean the EEA Family Permit? Sort of, because UK Border Force doesn't have the right to refuse you or your wife entry under EU rules (unless they have reason to believe you're in a sham marriage or a threat to the welfare of its citizens), but it's a valuable document, as it negates the need for Border Force to check your marriage certificate, determine you have a genuine marriage, and prove your status in the UK. It's an easy pass through immigration.


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Jan 21, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> That should give you four months, which is probably not enough time to get a residence card, but your EEA FP should still be valid in September. As you note, you can also request a passport to be returned if your application isn't complete. Carry your CoA from the residence card application (if you've applied by this point) and marriage certificate when you travel. I would also have documentation of your current employment. As your wife is a non-visa national, it should be a bit easier.


Right, we initially planned on applying for the EEA FP next week or so but since we have to travel in September and the Residence card takes approx. 6 months, we can't do that or else the EEA FP would expire in August and we'd likely not have the Residence Card by September 



clever-octopus said:


> You mean the EEA Family Permit? Sort of, because UK Border Force doesn't have the right to refuse you or your wife entry under EU rules (unless they have reason to believe you're in a sham marriage or a threat to the welfare of its citizens), but it's a valuable document, as it negates the need for Border Force to check your marriage certificate, determine you have a genuine marriage, and prove your status in the UK. It's an easy pass through immigration.


Yeah, was talking about EEA FP. The reason I'm asking is because while I have no worries about our relationship deemed not genuine(it made it through the PR application process here in Canada) I'm always a bit negative and think of the worst case scenario. Which would obviously us being denied the EAA FP. The back up plan for us would be my wife applying for a Working Holiday (Youth Mobility) Visa in the UK. That takes a few months to process though which is the reason we were initially planning to already apply for the EEA FP now since that would leave us with enough time to apply for the Working Holiday Visa in case the EEA FP got denied. But it seems like the general consensus in this forum is that the EEA FP is rather easy to obtain and the only grounds it could be denied is if the relationship is deemed not genuine.


I actually came up with another quick question/confirmation: 
Is it true that the EEA FP pretty much gives my wife the permission to work in the UK for 6 months. As soon as we apply for her residence card though and receive the CoA, the CoA serves as a permission to work until the Residence card is eventually issued. Is this all correct? So unless the EEA FP expires and we do not yet have the CoA at that time, my wife will have absolutely no problems working and proving shes allowed to work from the day we enter the UK to the day the Residence Card is isued?!?

Im sorry i'm asking so many questions, I just worry a lot and want to make sure I'm aware of everything and avoid any surprises.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

clever-octopus said:


> not applicable in this case


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Jan 21, 2017)

Crawford said:


> clever-octopus said:
> 
> 
> > not applicable in this case
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mr.Scarface said:


> I actually came up with another quick question/confirmation:
> Is it true that the EEA FP pretty much gives my wife the permission to work in the UK for 6 months. As soon as we apply for her residence card though and receive the CoA, the CoA serves as a permission to work until the Residence card is eventually issued. Is this all correct? So unless the EEA FP expires and we do not yet have the CoA at that time, my wife will have absolutely no problems working and proving shes allowed to work from the day we enter the UK to the day the Residence Card is issued?


EEA family permit only confirms the right she already has as family member of EEA citizen, and doesn't give her any new right. It's the same with residence card. What it does is to give confirmation of her right to work (provided you remain a qualified person in UK). As for CoA, you usually get work endorsement but not always. While some employers are happy to hire her with EEA family permit and CoA with work authorisation, others insist on seeing residence card, or only give her temporary employment until RC is received and shown. So it all depends.


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Jan 21, 2017)

Joppa said:


> EEA family permit only confirms the right she already has as family member of EEA citizen, and doesn't give her any new right. It's the same with residence card. What it does is to give confirmation of her right to work (provided you remain a qualified person in UK). As for CoA, you usually get work endorsement but not always. While some employers are happy to hire her with EEA family permit and CoA with work authorisation, others insist on seeing residence card, or only give her temporary employment until RC is received and shown. So it all depends.



Oh I see, got it. The fact that my wife is married to me is enough for her to be eligible to live and work in the UK. The EEA FP in the beginning, the CoA while waiting and then eventually the RC function as a proof/confirmatio to employers and authorities.

You mentioned work endorsement with the CoA. On what exactly does it depend whether you get it or not and what happens if you don't get it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Normally if you are married, and the marriage seems legitimate, you get work authorisation mentioned on CoA, but if the caseworker thinks they need more time to investigate the application, then work permission may not be given.


----------

